# Kind or Cruel? release



## Therc30guy (Jan 3, 2011)

I am new to pigeon keeping and am in a bit of a quandary. I was looking for Birmingham Rollers and found some on Craigslist. I went to see them and saw they were not good birds and did not want them, but they were living in squaller with a dirt floor, filthy water, and it looked like the coop (not a loft) had not been cleaned in the last six months. Many looked sick so instead of saying no thanks I bought as many as I could afford.
I brought them home and gave them good food and water and put them on a 6 day regime of Foy's All in One. Their poop is no longer green and yellow and they are looking much better.
These are not the birds I want to keep and train, none are banded and I think they are little more than barn pigeons, but I want them to be well.
There is a large flock of feral pigeons here, perhaps thirty to forty birds. Once the birds are healthy is it wrong to release them into this flock. I feed the feral birds in my front yard every day, now it sounds like I'm trying to justify myself, but I really don't know what to do. Who will take 10 unbanded "birmingham rollers"? I had assumed that release was the good option, but after reading many posts on this site I am getting a real guilty feeling about it. What to do?
John 
Phoenix AZ.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm sure when the birds are healthy you could find some youth that would like to start out with some free birds. I have two white homers that are unbanded that I just got in Jan. The band does not make the bird it is information only and required for racing not flying.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

is there room to make another shelter for them?... if you fly them..they sort of would be mingling with your ferals you feed anyway.. they would just have a dry shelter and perch to go to at night.. and fresh water too.. oh and it was really nice of you to take them anyway.. you have a good heart..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

First, I would try putting them up for adoption here  Maybe take some pictures so people can see what they are reading about. I agree, bandless is not always a sign of lesser quality. If you only feed them with the ferals (but I do agree with Spiritwings - giving them fresh water is good), perhaps they will integrate themselves into the flock and leave on their own. I wouldn't suggest just dumping them somewhere, since they may not know what to do on their own. However, spending time with the ferals and seeing them as their flock, may teach them.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Are they ferals or are they Birmingham rollers? Birmingham rollers are smaller or half the size of homers or basically smaller than homers. I don't know whether a roller can survive in the wild. My rollers are slow flying compared to my homers. They always get lag behind.


----------



## Therc30guy (Jan 3, 2011)

Some are small as I expect of a Birmingham but several are too large. I asked the "breeder" about the large birds and he said they were "good rollers". I didn't have the hart to leave them there just because I didn't think they were really Birminghams. I assume these larger birds are homers or perhaps he mixed the breeds in his "breeding program".
I realize I can not release them, I am actually becoming quite fond of several of them. Perhaps I was never meant to be a roller guy, too soft a hart, or head or something.
John
Phoenix


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I just want to say that what you did was a pretty damn fine thing. Good for you


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Therc30guy said:


> ... I am actually becoming quite fond of several of them. Perhaps I was never meant to be a roller guy, too soft a hart, or head or something.
> John
> Phoenix


Well, you definitely are soft hearted and good on you for that. I seriously doubt you are soft headed or you wouldn't have had the good sense to rescue these birds in the first place and then pay enough attention to them to realize that they are "worthy" in their own right. Good job and thank you!

Do post in the adoption forum if you would like to find homes for some or all of them.

Thank you again for helping these birds!

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Therc30guy said:


> Some are small as I expect of a Birmingham but several are too large. I asked the "breeder" about the large birds and he said they were "good rollers". I didn't have the hart to leave them there just because I didn't think they were really Birminghams. I assume these larger birds are homers or perhaps he mixed the breeds in his "breeding program".
> I realize I can not release them, I am actually becoming quite fond of several of them. Perhaps I was never meant to be a roller guy, too soft a hart, or head or something.
> John
> Phoenix


In my book, this makes you a prince among men! It would be good to take a few months to get them healthy, do some training, then let the flying begin! In a few months it will be safer from birds of prey anyway. They may take up with the ferals or bring a few home to you! It will be a good learning experience and if you still want birminghams, then you can have them and know better what to do with them! It's a win/win!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

There are several sites and avenues to get some quality rollers. You can also keep the ones you have for feeders when you get some "good" rollers. Makes your numbers go up a lot faster when you have feeders.

G/L


----------

